# Anti Virus gegen keylogger ?



## Atlantus (9. November 2009)

Hi ich wurde heute zum 2ten mal gehackt innerhalb einer woche. 

jetzt frag ich mich lol ? dumm oder was geht da ab.

wie wird man einen keylogger los ? ich lass antivir 3mal durchlaufen findet nix, spybot findet zwar öffters was löscht es aber net genau bei tune up 1click wartung ....


----------



## noidic (9. November 2009)

Im Zweifelsfall, System platt machen, neu aufsetzen. Nur so kannst du sicher sein, dass das Ding weg ist.


----------



## Bloody016 (9. November 2009)

Antivir ? omg besorg dir Kaspersksy oder NOD32 sind die besten Antiviren Programme und speicher keine Passwörter auf dein PC
nicht in textdatein nicht im firefox nirgendwo wenn du sie dir nicht merken kannst schreib sie auf ^^

MfG


----------



## Atlantus (9. November 2009)

noidic schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall, System platt machen, neu aufsetzen. Nur so kannst du sicher sein, dass das Ding weg ist.


nur hab ich nicht mehr alle treiber und hab auch keine anung wie ich die bekomm (rechner is 6jahre alt) .... zum neuinstallieren brauch ich aber die treiber da er einen bestimmten will -_- .

gibts ne möglichkeit den account erstmal sicher zu machen ? bzw. das pw zu ändern und dann lass ich das zocken erstmal bis ich mein neuen rechner hab !?


----------



## Raaandy (9. November 2009)

klar geh an einen anderen rechner und mach das pw neu.

danach darfst dich natürlich nichtmehr mit deinem einloggen.


----------



## Fusselbirne (9. November 2009)

Wer Antivir oder sonstige Müll Virenschutzprogramme holt,sollte sich nicht wundern,besonders,wenn sie kostenlos sind...
An deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal das komplette System platt machen,damit der Keylogger verschwindet und dann nen anständiges Virenprogramm,wie Kaspersky,holen.


----------



## Atlantus (9. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> klar geh an einen anderen rechner und mach das pw neu.
> 
> danach darfst dich natürlich nichtmehr mit deinem einloggen.


darauf bin ich nicht gekommen danke !^^






Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Wer Antivir oder sonstige Müll Virenschutzprogramme holt,sollte sich nicht wundern,besonders,wenn sie kostenlos sind...
> An deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal das komplette System platt machen,damit der Keylogger verschwindet und dann nen anständiges Virenprogramm,wie Kaspersky,holen.


hab keine kreditkarte zum sowas zu bezahlen und auf was anderes wie z.B. paysafe oder so hab ich eig. keine lust bzw. versteh das system net so ganz, ich glaub kaum das man per ELV sowas bezahlen kann oder ^^?


----------



## AngusD (9. November 2009)

Hallo,

zieh dir ein "Live-Linux" (Ubuntu, Knoppix, o.ä.), das du nicht installieren brauchst (kannst es aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Von da aus rufste die Accountverwaltung auf und kannst dann dein Passwort, etc. ändern, ohne daß dich ein Keylogger beobachtet.

Zumindest in der Theorie...

AD


----------



## KomaKater (9. November 2009)

Nur das AntiVir eines der Besten Virenprogramme ist und teilweise sogar norten und alle anderen in den schatten stellt aber egal xD


----------



## eMJay (9. November 2009)

Da gibt es so ein nettes kleins Gerät das Blizz verkauft... vllt sollt man sich das zulegen... Normal müsste Blizz es zur pflicht machen nach dem man einmal gehäckt worden ist.


----------



## Atlantus (9. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Da gibt es so ein nettes kleins Gerät das Blizz verkauft... vllt sollt man sich das zulegen... Normal müsste Blizz es zur pflicht machen nach dem man einmal gehäckt worden ist.


da besteht aber ein problem, ich hab keine kreditkarte oder sonstiges womit man dieses ding kaufen kann . . .


kleine frage. ist nur mein rechner dann betroffen oder auch ein 2t rechner der mit mir am internet angeschlossen ist ?


----------



## NaturalDesaster (9. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Da gibt es so ein nettes kleins Gerät das Blizz verkauft... vllt sollt man sich das zulegen... Normal müsste Blizz es zur pflicht machen nach dem man einmal gehäckt worden ist.



das dachte ich mir auch gerade. Denn mit dem gerät kann dich eigendlich keine hacken... Kauf es dir wenn du 0 plan hast !
ps: suFu hilft, das thema gibts schon dutzende male. Ebenfalls ein Stcky, wo viele lösungen drin stehen.



Atlantus schrieb:


> da besteht aber ein problem, ich hab keine kreditkarte oder sonstiges womit man dieses ding kaufen kann . . .
> 
> 
> kleine frage. ist nur mein rechner dann betroffen oder auch ein 2t rechner der mit mir am internet angeschlossen ist ?


 Ebay ist dein freund oder schaff dir eine PrePaid Creditkarte an


----------



## Raaandy (9. November 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> darauf bin ich nicht gekommen danke !^^



bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 kumpels von mir wurden auch kürzlich gehackt^^ waren auch in hecktik un haben das einfachste mittel nich erkannt *g*

zu dem anderen thema mit dem viren programm.

sagen wir 60% der viren wird durch free tools abgefangen.
20% der viren können nicht von free tools abgefangen werden, das können gekaufte.
die restlichen 20% gegen die, tja da kannste nix machen. 

die programme sind zwar wenn gekauft super aktuell, aber die keylogger sind natürlich immer 1 bis 2 monate schneller mit ihren viren und mist den sie verbreiten.


----------



## Raaandy (9. November 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> da besteht aber ein problem, ich hab keine kreditkarte oder sonstiges womit man dieses ding kaufen kann . . .
> 
> 
> kleine frage. ist nur mein rechner dann betroffen oder auch ein 2t rechner der mit mir am internet angeschlossen ist ?



nur deiner. höchstens aber eher unwahrscheinlich, wenn du auf dem infizierten einen stick verwendet hast, und den dann anem anderen machst, könnte es sich übertrage. is aber echt unwahrschienlich.


----------



## Najsh (9. November 2009)

AngusD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zieh dir ein "Live-Linux" (Ubuntu, Knoppix, o.ä.), das du nicht installieren brauchst (kannst es aber trotzdem
> 
> ...



Guter Tipp

Oder du spielst einfach direkt WoW unter Linux. Das hilft dir zwar jetzt grade nicht,
aber du hast damit in Zukunft wesentlich weniger Problemen mit viren und keyloggern als
unter windoof. Und wenn du eh gezwungen bist, dein system neu aufzusetzen,
ist das ja ein guter Zeitpunkt mal drüber nachzudenken.. ^^


----------



## Greenkey (9. November 2009)

Bloody016 schrieb:


> Antivir ? omg besorg dir Kaspersksy oder NOD32 sind die besten Antiviren Programme und speicher keine Passwörter auf dein PC
> nicht in textdatein nicht im firefox nirgendwo wenn du sie dir nicht merken kannst schreib sie auf ^^
> 
> MfG



Ich hab Anti Vir schon seit ein paar Jahren und wurd bis jetzt nicht einmal gehackt. Weder in WoW noch wo anders.


----------



## Godan LiHar (9. November 2009)

Der Autor des KeyLoggers kann mit den gesammelten Daten nix anfangen, wenn der KeyLogger sie ihm nicht schicken kann. Also nicht nur ein besseres AntiViren-Programm, sondern auch ne anständige Firewall benutzen (damit ist nicht die Windows-Firewall gemeint).


----------



## reappy (9. November 2009)

@ Bloody016, Kaspersksy oder NOD32 definierst du als gute Programme??? Naja sagen wir mal sie sind besser als antivir, aber das wars dann auch schon.

@Atlantus Die sache mit malware ist diese: Der Programmierer weis das viele Leute antivierenprogramme nutzen,  dieses Wissen reicht aus um sich entsprechent zu verhalten, entweder man versteckt sich, oder man greift an, in Fall 1 hilft meist das update auf die aktuelle vieren Datenbank, in Fall 2 ist dein Antivieren programm nicht mehr funktionsfähig  und da hilft nur mehr das plätten des systems.

Zu deiner Frage: Nein von deinem pc gibt es wahrscheinlich nur eine möglichkeit deinen Account zu sichern, dies wäre einfach alles wieder herstellen zu lassen und nach dem ausloggen sofort das Passwort zurücksetzen lassen, aber du darfst die mail nicht abholen da sich die malware mit sicherheit auf mails von blizzard stürzen wird wie ein wolf auf ein reh.

Du könntest auch deinen account mit dem Blizzauthenticator verbinden, codes die damit generiert werden, sind ersten nur einmal güldig, und zweitens nach ein paar minuten abgelaufen dh. ein paar minuten nachdem du dich eingeloggt hast ist der code verfallen und dein account wieder sicher.

Aber um eines wirst du mit sicherheit NICHT herumkommen, und dies ist das schnellstmögliche formatieren deiner festplatte.

Zur neuinstallation selbst reicht es im normalfall wenn du sicherstellst das du netzwerkkartentreiber hast, den rest kannst du nach der installation aus dem netz ziehen. Von vorteil wäre es wenn du im etwa weisst was in deinem Pc steckt (zb: mainboard, Grafik Karte, sound, drucker, und nicht stantard konforme hardware (gaming tastatur usw.)). Kurz nach dem Hersteller googlen und unter support -> downloads die treiber laden.
Die Treiber können heut zu tage recht groß sein (Grafik Karten treiber von über 100mb wahrscheinlich).

Unter Systemteuerung->System->Hradware->Gerätemanager findest du eine Auflistung deiner Hardware, dabei interessiert dich NUR Audio, Grafikkarte, Netzwerkkarte (falls diese onboard ist must du die treiber vom mainboardhersteller laden, fals es ne noname karte ist (meist realteksatz) brauchst keine treiber).

Edit: recht weit verbreitet sind auch nvidia karten (nvidia networking......), bei diesen musst du unbedingt vor dem formatieren die treiber laden, weil diese nicht bestandteil von windows xp sind (ich nehme an du nutzt win xp da dein system 6 Jahre alt ist).


----------



## Atlantus (9. November 2009)

reappy schrieb:


> @ Bloody016, Kaspersksy oder NOD32 definierst du als gute Programme??? Naja sagen wir mal sie sind besser als antivir, aber das wars dann auch schon.
> 
> @Atlantus Die sache mit malware ist diese: Der Programmierer weis das viele Leute antivierenprogramme nutzen,  dieses Wissen reicht aus um sich entsprechent zu verhalten, entweder man versteckt sich, oder man greift an, in Fall 1 hilft meist das update auf die aktuelle vieren Datenbank, in Fall 2 ist dein Antivieren programm nicht mehr funktionsfähig  und da hilft nur mehr das plätten des systems.
> 
> ...


Ich brauche zum neuinstalliren von windows aber nen fesplatten treiber da er ohne die CD nicht liest ..

kann ich es so machen wenn blizz mir die email schickt schalte ich mein pc aus logg mich bei meiner schwester auf meine email und änder das PW !?


----------



## Isilrond (9. November 2009)

Meistens ist net dein Accountpasswort die Schwachstelle sondern deine Emailprogramm bzw Anbieter - wenn du dort Emails á "Dein neues Passwort lautet qwertrewq" dann ist keinem geholfen.


----------



## Atlantus (9. November 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Meistens ist net dein Accountpasswort die Schwachstelle sondern deine Emailprogramm bzw Anbieter - wenn du dort Emails á "Dein neues Passwort lautet qwertrewq" dann ist keinem geholfen.


also wie genau soll ich das jetzt machen ? 

blizz setzt mein PW zurück oder schickt mir halt ne email für eine passwort änderung (da mein kumpel ingame ist und ein ticket geschrieben hat), soll ich die email nun annehmen oder was soll ich machen ?


----------



## Isilrond (9. November 2009)

Dein Emailkonten Passwort ändern....und Kaspersky ist zZ das beste was an Antivirensoftware gibt.


----------



## Roperi69 (9. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe Dir eine PN geschickt, schau mal im Trojaner Board nach. 

Normales formatieren ist völlig sinnlos, da nur die FAT gelöscht wird, mann muss auch so was simples wie Format C richtig machen, damit es was bringt. 

Bevor Du Dir das gibst, schau mal in die PN. Mir wurde dort geholfen, und zwar sehr gut und schnell.


----------



## Shadria (9. November 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Wer Antivir oder sonstige Müll Virenschutzprogramme holt,sollte sich nicht wundern,besonders,wenn sie kostenlos sind...
> ...


....sagt der Sicherheitsexperte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AntiVir (die kostenlose Version) hat durchaus gut abgeschnitten in diversen Tests:

Test auf pcwelt.de: Antivir Platz 5 (Kaspersky Platz 6)
Test auf chip.de: Antivir Platz 2 (Kaspersky Platz 3)
Test auf n-tv.de: Antivir Platz 1 (Kaspersky Platz 5)
... google hilft bei weiteren Vergleichstest auch weiter...

Ich habe als Vergleich Kaspersky ausgewählt, da der überwiegende Teil der Leute glauben Kaspersky sei das Nonplusultra (ist es nicht, genausowenig wie Norton).

Liebe "Fusselbirne": bitte zuerst informieren, dann kannst du einen qualifizierten Kommentar abgeben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ Topic: zum Thema "Keylogger" sei euch die Seite trojaner-board.de ans Herz gelegt. Hier erfährt man, wie man diese Biester wieder loswird..


----------



## Roperi69 (9. November 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> @ Topic: zum Thema "Keylogger" sei euch die Seite trojaner-board.de ans Herz gelegt. Hier erfährt man, wie man diese Biester wieder loswird..



So und nicht anders ist es. Die Jungs und Mädels da haben es einfach drauf.


----------



## Freakypriest (9. November 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> ....sagt der Sicherheitsexperte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dir ist schon klar das 1Test davon von 2005 (von chip) ist und in den anderen der kostenpflichtigen version die rede ist? Weil die kostenlose version Probleme mit Ad und Spyware hat und nur 48% erkennt und nur auf den oberen positionen ist weil es die kostenpflichtige version gibt. So steht in deinem eigenem geposteten test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duko (9. November 2009)

ka wie es so viele schaffen das sie so oft gehackt werden

aber wenn man solche probleme hat einfach antivier aktuell halten oder andere programme
surfen am besten nur mit dem firefox und da dann das addon WOT installieren das zeitgt dir an auf welche seiten du nicht gehen sollst

ein eigenes passwort für wow machen das du auch wirklich nur für wow verwendest!!!

pc hin und wieder neu aufsetzen!!! und man findet alle treiber im internet!!!

vielleicht doch mal überlegen ob XP veraltert ist?^^

und halt nicht jeden scheiß aus dem internet runterladen und installieren auf die art installieren sich viele leute ihre vieren selber^^


sehr viel mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, ich wurde noch nie gehackt und ich hab auch keine speziellen programme zum schutz dagegen 

man sollte vielleicht auch keine goldkaufangebote in anspruch nehmen und auch nicht auf die seiten gehen die in OG mit taurenleichen geschrieben sind^^

aber in 90% aller fällen ist der anwender schuld und nicht die programme


----------



## Grushdak (9. November 2009)

Mitunter kann man sich mittels HiJackThis helfen.

- einfach installieren
- Scan durchführen
- log file speichern und dann online auswerten lassen und gegebenfalls fixen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

All das gibt es *hier*.
Rechts oben geht es zum Download und in das Fenster kopierst Du später dann den logfile.

Und wenn möglich, lösche bitte alle Systemwiederherstellungspunkte, 
aber erst, wenn der Schädling zuvor gelöscht wurde - da er sich sonst wieder reproduziert.


@ FSN (wegen nachfolgendem Post)

Falsch - man kann so Manches ohne "Plattmachen" wieder loswerden!


----------



## F-S-N (9. November 2009)

System platt machen anders wirste den net los!


----------



## Roperi69 (9. November 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> System platt machen anders wirste den net los!




Unfug.

Siehe oben. Wurde schon gesagt, das es nichts bringt.


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2009)

Das lustige ist doch: Er wurde gehacked ... er macht rein gar nichts .. und wundert sich dass er Tage später schon wieder den Account los ist. Und selbst jetzt würde er die Schadsoftware am liebsten auf dem Rechner drauf lassen.


----------



## Brightwhite (9. November 2009)

und was das Problem mit dem HDD-Treiber (wahrscheinlich SATA- oder Raid-Platte) angeht, entweder ne sog. "Treiberdiskette" erstellen (lassen), und wenn Windows-Setup beim Neuinstalieren kurz nach dem Start der CD fragt, ob Systemtreiber eingebunden werden sollen, dann F6 drücken und die Diskette bereithalten.
Wenn dein Rechner kein Diskettenlaufwerk mehr hat (obwohl ein 6 Jahre alter Rechner eins haben sollte) dann musst du die speziellen Treiber für SATA- und/oder Raid-Laufwerke
in die Windows-Installations-CD integrieren. "Slipstreaming" heißt das Zauberwort. Auf diese *(legale)* Weise kannst du auch aus ner alten Windows-CD ohne Service-Packs eine Installations-CD/DVD machen, die auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist. (XP SP3 + alle Hotfixes/Patches seitdem) und noch viele andere coole Sachen wie "Regtweaks", Standardprogramme wie "Antivir","Winzip","Adobe Reader",etc. und aktuelle Systemtreiber in die CD integrieren.
Wer sein System öfter neu aufsetzen will/muss (wg. unbedachtem surfen im I-net,o.ä) kommt um diese "Slipstream-Methode" kaum herum, es sei denn er will jedes Mal Stunden/Tage vor dem Rechner verbringen und Ladebalken/Installationsverlaufbalken anstarren.

Einen Einstieg ins Thema und Downloadmöglichkeiten zur benötigten Software findet der Interessierte unter :
German-WINlite


----------



## Tomratz (9. November 2009)

Greenkey schrieb:


> Ich hab Anti Vir schon seit ein paar Jahren und wurd bis jetzt nicht einmal gehackt. Weder in WoW noch wo anders.


/sign

Dazu noch Spybot und das auch ab und zu updaten und drüberlaufen lassen.

Gab bei mir noch nie Probleme, auch wenn Spybot schon oft Sachen gefunden hat, konnten jedesmal gut entfernt werden.

Juckt mich aber sowieso nicht mehr lange, der neue Rechner steht schon zu Hause, muss nur noch Zeit finden, ihn zu
konfigurieren.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. November 2009)

*Was kann ich tun, wenn mein Account kompromitiert oder gehacked wurde?*


Wenn Sie der Meinung sind, dass jemand unbefugt Zugriff auf Ihren Account hatte befolgen Sie bitte folgende Hinweise:

Bitte stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie die neuesten Virendefinitionen für Ihr Anti-Virus-Programm benutzen. Wird ein Virus entdeckt, ist es notwendig, dass Sie die infizierten Dateien reparieren und nicht löschen. Das Löschen dieser Dateien kann erhebliche Probleme in Ihrem System hervorrufen. Nachdem Sie die Dateien repariert haben, müssen die vorher infizierten Programme höchstwahrscheinlich neu installiert werden um wie vorgesehen zu funktionieren.

Falls Ihre Viren-Erkennungs-Software nicht in der Lage ist, die infizierten Dateien zu finden oder zu reparieren, oder Sie keine Anti-Virus-Software besitzen, versuchen Sie eines der folgenden Programme:

(Windows) ("http://security1.norton.com/us/home.asp")
(Windows) ("http://www.leprechaun.com.au/")
(Windows) (http://de.trendmicro-europe.com/consumer/housecall/housecall_launch.php)
(Windows) (http://www.avast.com)
(Windows) (http://www.grisoft.com)
(Windows) (http://www.mcafee.com)
(Macintosh) (http://www.symantec.com/consumer_products/home-mac.html)
(Macintosh) (http://www.networkassociates.com/us/products/home.htm)

Bitte beachten Sie, dass so genannte Key-Logger und Trojaner Informationen über Ihre Passwörter an Dritte weitergeben und als ernsthafte Gefahr für die Integrität Ihres Accounts angesehen werden sollten. Wenn nicht alle Möglichkeiten genutzt werden, diese Programme zu entfernen, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Ihr Account erneut in die Hände Dritter gelangt.
Sobald Sie all diese Maßnahmen ergriffen haben, möchten wir Sie bitten, folgende Schritte einzuleiten:

Sollten Sie die Accountverwaltungsseite aufrufen können, ändern Sie dort bitte umgehend Ihr Passwort.

Sollten Sie keinen Zugriff auf Ihren Account haben, fordern Sie bitte ein neues Passwort für Ihren Account über die Passwort vergessen Funktion unserer Webseite an.
Danach betreten Sie bitte das Spiel, und melden den Vorfall einem Game Master. Teilen Sie diesem mit, wann Sie denken, dass der Account gehackt wurde, und ob Sie Charaktere oder Gegenstände beziehungsweise Gold vermissen.

Der Game Master wird Ihren Account eventuell vorübergehend schließen, um weiteren Schaden zu vermeiden während wir den Fall untersuchen. Während Ihr Account überprüft wird, senden Ihnen unsere Game Master eine E-Mail, an die im Account hinterlegte E-Mail Adresse, in der Ihnen erklärt wird, wie Sie Ihren Account wieder frei schalten lassen können.
Falls Sie keinen Zugriff auf die im Account hinterlegt E-Mail Adresse haben, oder diese nicht mehr aktuell ist, möchten wir Sie bitten, die Account Administration zu kontaktieren

Der Account Security Support wird sich danach mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen und Ihnen mitteilen, welche weiteren Schritte benötigt werden um den Account wieder freizugeben.

Artikel-ID: 22517

--> http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...articleId=22517


----------



## Atlantus (9. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das lustige ist doch: Er wurde gehacked ... er macht rein gar nichts .. und wundert sich dass er Tage später schon wieder den Account los ist. Und selbst jetzt würde er die Schadsoftware am liebsten auf dem Rechner drauf lassen.


wenn man keine ahnung hat klappe halten ? das einige leute nur am spamen sind wenn du lesen würdest, würde dir auffallen das ich nicht neuinstallieren kann -.-

da mir der treiber fehlt zum lesen der windwos CD ...  aber naja bin es gewohnt das manche menschen eben eher schadenfreude haben als was nützliches zu posten


----------



## Isilrond (9. November 2009)

Avira AntiVir ist zwar nen guter Virenscanner (der findet wirklich fast alles) aber was für nen Sinn macht ein Virenscanner der dein System nicht schützt, so dass überhaupt Schadsoftware auf deinen Rechner gelangt. Und genau das macht AntiVir nicht - deshalb (ich nehm jetzt wieder als Beispiel) Kaspersky Internet Security. Das Programm wehrt auch direkte Attacken zB aus dem Browser ab.


----------



## Shadria (9. November 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das 1Test davon von 2005 (von chip) ist


Der Test von chip.de ist von 2005.... das ist richtig... ändert aber nichts daran, das schon "damals" AntiVir ganz gut war. Die beiden anderen Tests sind von 2009.



Freakypriest schrieb:


> ... und in den anderen der kostenpflichtigen version die rede ist?


Es ist in jedem Test die kostenlose Version von AntiVir gemeint und getestet.



Freakypriest schrieb:


> ... Weil die kostenlose version Probleme mit Ad und Spyware hat und nur 48% erkennt und nur auf den oberen positionen ist weil es die kostenpflichtige version gibt.


Richtig ist das das kostenlose AntiVir mit Ad- u. Spyware hat....ja... stimmt.... aber wenn du weiter gelesen hättest, kann dieser Mangel durch das (kostenlose) Ad-aware behoben werden. Ich habe nicht behauptet AntiVir sei die eierlegende Wollmilchsau..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um es nochmal klarzustellen: ich bin kein "AntiVir-Fanboy" oder so.... es gibt etliche sehr gute Antivirenprogramme. Was mir allerdings wichtig ist: nur allein dadurch das es von AntiVir eine kostenlose Version gibt muss es nicht schlecht sein so wie viele immer behaupten, so nach dem Motto "..kostet nix... taugt nix..."


----------



## Griese (9. November 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat klappe halten ? das einige leute nur am spamen sind wenn du lesen würdest, würde dir auffallen das ich nicht neuinstallieren kann -.-
> 
> da mir der treiber fehlt zum lesen der windwos CD ...  aber naja bin es gewohnt das manche menschen eben eher schadenfreude haben als was nützliches zu posten



Wieso auch immer du einen FESTPLATTEN Treiber brauchst zum lesen der Windows CD. Wie machst du das denn wenn du einen neuen Rechner kriegst? Kannst dann gar keinen Windoof installieren oder wie?


----------



## Shadria (9. November 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> ... deshalb (ich nehm jetzt wieder als Beispiel) Kaspersky Internet Security. Das Programm wehrt auch direkte Attacken zB aus dem Browser ab.


Sry für 2 Postings hintereinander, aber da habe ich was anzumerken:



> Kaspersky Antivirus bietet eine überwiegend gelungene Bedienerführung. *Probleme gab es bei der Sicherheit. Kaspersky übersah einen ITW-Virus. Solche Schädlinge muss ein Antiviren-Tool auf jeden Fall stoppen*, denn sie sind erstens weit verbreitet (ITW, In the wild) und zweitens den Herstellern eigentlich schon seit Tagen bekannt. So ein Fehler degradiert ein gutes Tool wie Kaspersky nicht gleich in die zweite Liga, doch schon im Test vor 12 Monaten übersah Kaspersky (Version 7.0) einen ITW-Virus. Die übrigen Werte waren gut bis sehr gut.
> Fazit: Kaspersky übersah wiederholt ITW-Schädlinge. Das Tool zählt noch zur ersten Liga, ist aber nicht mehr spitze.


Quelle


----------



## Brightwhite (9. November 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat klappe halten ? das einige leute nur am spamen sind wenn du lesen würdest, würde dir auffallen das ich nicht neuinstallieren kann -.-
> 
> da mir der treiber fehlt zum lesen der windwos CD ...  aber naja bin es gewohnt das manche menschen eben eher schadenfreude haben als was nützliches zu posten



wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht ... lies mal meinen Post (1. unter Tikume's)
und erzähl mir nich, das dein System nen Treiber für CD-Laufwerke braucht.
Ich wette, du hast vergessen im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge zu ändern.
Wenn dein Rechner so alt is, daß er nich von CD booten kann, dann solltest du 
dir WIN 3.1 besorgen, das gibts auf 6 Disketten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isilrond (9. November 2009)

cool wenn ich auf den Link klicke geht bei mir nen rotes Fenster von Kaspersky auf....


----------



## Unendlichkeit (9. November 2009)

KomaKater schrieb:


> Nur das AntiVir eines der Besten Virenprogramme ist und teilweise sogar norten und alle anderen in den schatten stellt aber egal xD


So sind die Menschen:
Alles Kostenlose ist schlecht.
Und die Welt ist eine Scheibe.

Was soll´s.
Diejenigen, die der Meinung sind, ein Preis hätte etwas mit der Qualität des Produktes zu tun, sollen ruhig das Geld ausgeben.
Ist ja ihr Geld.

Es gibt auch Helden, die sich ein T-Shirt für 120 Euro kaufen, nur weil die Deppen aus den Medien ihnen ins "Hirn" programmieren, es wäre etwas besonderes.


----------



## Orgoron (9. November 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Wer Antivir oder sonstige Müll Virenschutzprogramme holt,sollte sich nicht wundern,besonders,wenn sie kostenlos sind...
> An deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal das komplette System platt machen,damit der Keylogger verschwindet und dann nen anständiges Virenprogramm,wie Kaspersky,holen.




Ich fallt auch auf jedes gelaber der Industrie rein oder ?

Da ist in ner "Fachzeitschrift" Antivirenprogramm "XY" das beste und drei Seiten weiter ist ne doppelseitige Anzeige von Firma "XY" was für ein Zufall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem ist ein Keylogger kein klassischer Virus im eigentlichen Sinne wenn er neu und relativ selten ist findet den kein Anivirenprogramm, teilweis sind die dinger selbgeschrieben oder aus nem "Baukasten" da hilft höchsten eine Firewall oder eine Securitysuite was AntiVir zum Glück definitiv nicht ist.

Ausserdem ist nicht mal erwiesen das es überhaubt nen Keylogger gibt vieleicht liegts ja auch an so nem mächtig "inovativem Password"


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat klappe halten ? das einige leute nur am spamen sind wenn du lesen würdest, würde dir auffallen das ich nicht neuinstallieren kann -.-



Bullshit, irgendwo findest Du immer Treiber und wenn nicht muss eben eine andere Lösung her.
Aber Du kannst natürlich auch den Virenmutterschiff weiter pflegen und jede Woche 5 "Ich wurde gehackt" Threads machen.
Oder Du tauchst den Rechner gegen eine Konsole.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. November 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> Hi ich wurde heute zum 2ten mal gehackt innerhalb einer woche.
> 
> jetzt frag ich mich lol ? dumm oder was geht da ab.
> 
> wie wird man einen keylogger los ? ich lass antivir 3mal durchlaufen findet nix, spybot findet zwar öffters was löscht es aber net genau bei tune up 1click wartung ....


Schon mal an die Sicherheitslücke gedacht vor der Blizzard schon mal gewarnt hatte? Das scheinen viele nicht zu bedenken und glauben immer es wäre ein Virus oder Keylogger. Dabei kann das Sicherheitsproblem bei vielen durchaus woanders liegen. Vielleicht kommst du und andere ja selbst drauf. Stichwort: *Flashplayer*


----------



## Lailurya (9. November 2009)

Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> So sind die Menschen:
> Alles Kostenlose ist schlecht.
> Und die Welt ist eine Scheibe.
> 
> ...



Nicht alles Kostenlose ist schlecht, im Regelfall aber doch schlechter als kostenpflichtige Produkte.
Nicht umsonst gibt es auch eine kostenpflichtige Version von Avira Antivirus - und irgendetwas muss ja an
der kostenlosen schlechter sein, damit sich die Kostenpflichtige lohnt, oder irrt sich da meine Logik?


----------



## Rabaz (9. November 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> ....sagt der Sicherheitsexperte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



moah bis zum 24. (!) Beitrag  dauert es bis ma jemand was vernünftiges sagt


----------



## turageo (9. November 2009)

noidic schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall, System platt machen, neu aufsetzen. Nur so kannst du sicher sein, dass das Ding weg ist.



Theoretisch müsste die Antwort da drauf: "NEIN" lauten. Bei einem WoW-Keylogger wäre mir das zwar bisher noch nicht aufgefallen, aber es gibt durchaus welche, die auf jedem Medium (andere Festplatte, USB, tw. sogar CF-Karte o. Ä.) das sie erreichen können, Sicherheitkopien von sich selbst erzeugen. Von dem her ist die Aussage schlichtweg so nicht ganz richtig. Stimmt schon, dass die Chancen dadurch erheblich erhöht werden das Teil wieder loszuwerden, aber sollte ein Keylogger mit regenerativen Eigenschaften drauf sein, hast Du schlichtweg Pech gehabt.

Es kommt ja auch nicht von ungefähr, dass man auf Rechnern, die am Netz hängen eigentich keine wichtigen persönlichen Sachen haben sollte. Was machst Du jetzt, wenn alle Datenfestplatten infiziert sind? Dann geht die mühselige Kleinarbeit los, das Ding von Hand wieder zu entfernen und ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass das für die Mehrheit der User hier die Grenzen des Machbaren übersteigt. Ich möchte nur mal deutlich machen, dass es nicht immer so einfach ist wie sich das manche hier so vorstellen (was bei einigen evtl. auch der Grund für immer wieder erneute Hacks sein könnte).

MfG

Edit:


Lailurya schrieb:


> und irgendetwas muss ja an der kostenlosen schlechter sein, damit sich die Kostenpflichtige lohnt, oder irrt sich da meine Logik?



Ja, die Virenheuristik und -datenbank, sowie die Scaneigenschaften ändern sich dadurch nicht im Geringsten. Das einzige was bei der kostenpflichten bonustechnisch dazu kommt, ist eine Art Komplettpaket wie bei Norton (Firewall, Antivirus, Mailscan, Datensicherung,...). Wenn bei kostenpflichtigen die Erkennung derart besser wäre, dann würden imho nicht so viele Leute die kostenlosen benutzen (v. a. wäre das dann bereits in diversen Tests schon aufgedeckt und als halber Skandal ausgeschlachtet worden ^^).


----------



## vanishone (9. November 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Wer Antivir oder sonstige Müll Virenschutzprogramme holt,sollte sich nicht wundern,besonders,wenn sie kostenlos sind...
> An deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal das komplette System platt machen,damit der Keylogger verschwindet und dann nen anständiges Virenprogramm,wie Kaspersky,holen.



Dein Vorurteil gegenüber antivir ist längst nichtmehr gerechtfertigt, sicher gibt es bessere Programme, aber antivir ist eines der führenden Programme. Sollte man sich dennoch für ein kostenpflichtiges Programm entscheiden, so sollte man derzeit Kaspersky meiden, aktuelle virentests zeigen dass Kaspersky derzeit am meisten durchlässt.


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2009)

Die Diskussion ist doch sinnlos. Fakt ist doch dass man nach sowas prinzipiell überdenken sollte wie man sich verhält und auch wie man sein System schützt.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. November 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> ....sagt der Sicherheitsexperte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man mal googln könnte...

Erster Link: Ok, aber eben nur Platz 5
Zweiter Link: Test aus dem *Mai 2005*! Also völlig veraltet und kann heute nicht mehr als Vergleich herangezogen werden.
Dritter Link: Ist die Premiumversion und nicht die kostenlose.

Naja muss man nichts weiter zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melbac (9. November 2009)

omg... lauter schlaue Leute hier...

mal ein kleiner Einwand der bisher nicht gekommen ist:

HALTE DEIN WINDOWS AKTUELL!!!

da ist unten in der leiste, gleich neben der Uhr so ein kleines Icon - sieht aus wie ein Schild. Damit startest du die aktuellen Windows-Updates! Weißt du was die machen? die schließen diverse Sicherheitslücken! Der beste Antivir bringt dir NICHTS wenn du dein System nicht aktuell hältst. 

Was dein Windows ist nicht ganz legal und du hast angst wegen Microsoft und so? MACH ES TROTZDEM! MS klagt nicht gegen Privatanwender.

Das selbe gilt übrigens für Webbrowser, Flash-Player und Antivir - alle 3 sollte man aktuell halten! (Btw. Firefox mit Adaware und noscript wirkt wahre wunder^^)

Dann noch ETWAS mitdenken, nicht jede *.exe datei aufmachen die einem irgendwer schickt und dir kann nicht mehr alzuviel passieren.

Wenn du das Ding schon hast, pack die Gelegenheit am Schopf und steig um auf Windows 7 - Das bringt ALLE Treiber die du eventuell brauchst gleich mit.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. November 2009)

Melbac schrieb:


> da ist unten in der leiste, gleich neben der Uhr so ein kleines Icon - sieht aus wie ein Schild. Damit startest du die aktuellen Windows-Updates! Weißt du was die machen? die schließen diverse Sicherheitslücken! Der beste Antivir bringt dir NICHTS wenn du dein System nicht aktuell hältst.
> Wenn du das Ding schon hast, pack die Gelegenheit am Schopf und steig um auf Windows 7 - Das bringt ALLE Treiber die du eventuell brauchst gleich mit.


Das bringt nur alles nichts, wenn selbst die Warnungen, die Blizzard selbst schon rausgegeben, hat nicht beachtet werden. Der Flashplayer, wie ich weiter oben schon erwähnt habe, wird nicht automatisch upgedatet und es kommt auch keine Meldung das eine neue Version verfügbar ist, wie z.B. beim Adobe-Reader. Und dieser Flashplayer scheint nicht nur damals als Blizzard davor warnte eine Sicherheitslücke zu haben, sondern auch heute noch. Leider funktioniert die Battle-Net Seite nicht ohne diesen. Aber es fällt sehr deutlich auf das gerade viele nach dem Erstellen des B-Net-Accounts gehackt wurden. 
Einem Gildenkollegen von mir wurde der B-Net-Account geklaut, zwei Tage nach dem er Windows komplett neu aufgesetzt hatte. Der Flashplayer war nicht auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## Dokagero (9. November 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Wer Antivir oder sonstige Müll Virenschutzprogramme holt


Hab ich seit 3 Jahren und hatte noch nie nen Virus.
Werd wohl ein Glückspilz sein^^

@Topic:
Sofern ein Blizzard-Authenticator erhältlich ist wird er ganz gut helfen denke ich.

Hier kaufbar


----------



## Unendlichkeit (9. November 2009)

Ich hab noch nie ein AntivirenProgramm benutzt und hatte noch nie einen Virus.
Zumindest keinen, der irgendwas angestellt hat, was mir geschadet hat.

Ich war schon online, als 1 Stunde surfen noch 7 D-Mark gekostet hat.

Wenn in der Top 10 der Software mindestens 6 Antivirenprogramme sind, sollte man sich mal fragen, wo die Dinger überhaupt herkommen.

Ist wie auf der Welt auch:  Problem - Reaktion - Lösung:

Man schafft künstlich ein Problem, wie scheinbar die Viren, dann schreit das Volk nach ner Lösung dagegen, und die kann man dann in dem Fall mit nem Antivirenprogramm lösen, wofür man dann zahlt sowie auch noch jährlich für ein Update.


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2009)

Also haben die Antiviren Hersteller die Viren erstellt um Geld zu verdienen? Da hat jemand zu oft Gallileo Mystery geschaut.


----------



## tschilpi (9. November 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Wer Antivir oder sonstige Müll Virenschutzprogramme holt,sollte sich nicht wundern,besonders,wenn sie kostenlos sind...
> An deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal das komplette System platt machen,damit der Keylogger verschwindet und dann nen anständiges Virenprogramm,wie Kaspersky,holen.


Antivir ist kein Müll. Ganz im Gegenteil, bei einem PC-User mit halbwegs Hirn im Kopf reicht Antivir vollkommen aus. Damit meine ich, Free Antivir auf den PC ziehen, den Rest der Sicherheit selber ausmachen.
Keine Seiten die ihr nicht kennt besuchen, alle Sicherheitslücken schliessen. D.h Java auf dem neuesten Stand haben, Adobe Flashplayer, natürlich neuestes Service Pack, den Browser. (Firefox oder Opera, ich tendiere zu Firefox). Wenn du Firefox oder Opera benutzt NoScript und co. drauf packen, damit sich bei dir nicht was einfach so einschläust. 

Wenn du Viren auf dem PC hast, D.D.L Log machen, wahrscheinlich ist's aber eh hoffnungslos, du kannst nie 100% sicher sein, dass alles weg ist.. Versuch nicht, irgendwelche Antivirenprogramme mehr zu installieren, wird dem System nur den Rest geben.. Am besten Ubuntu booten, Datensicherung auf externe Datenträger machen (Achtung: Keine .exe Dateien draufpacken, können die Viren übertragen!), rebooten und alles wieder draufpacken. 

Wenn man diese Sicherheitstipps befolgt und beim Surfen durch das Internet die brain.exe angeschaltet hat, ist man zu 99% sicher. Aber gut, wer das halt nicht kann, holt sich sowas wie Kaspersky...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja.. Antivirenprogramme geben einem nur das Gefühl, sich auf der sicheren Seite zu befinden. Was aber nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Ansalamun (9. November 2009)

Na ja.
Also ich und meine Freundin wurde auch die Acc Daten ausgelesen.
Das Problem das ich mit drin hing war ganz einfach,ich hatte mich bei ihr eingeloggt wegen dem Halloween Event.
Sonntag frühs um 5 war dann Schicht im Schacht.Bei ihr zu Hause war der Trojaner drauf,bei mir war clean.

Wir beide hatten den tollen Schirm von AntiVir drauf.Für 08/15 reicht das in der Regel,na ja ....das war einmal.
Die kostenlose 30 Tage Version von Kaspersky geladen und schwubs hatten wir den kleinen WOWTrojan....
Das übliche,abgesicherter Modus ....cleanen fertig.

Dann begannen wir mit der Fehlersuche.
Sie lädt maximal Addons runter,nutzt den PC zum WOW zocken,schreibt alle paar Wochen mal eine Email,fertig.
Addons läd sie nur hier ...und bei curse.com
Irgendwo da müßte der Trojaner dann hergekommen sein,doch die von ihr gesaugten Addons habe ich bei mir runtergeladen,kein Befund.
Nach Webrecherchen könnte es in einem Script mittels Popup etc gewesen sein.
Na ja,ad acta gelegt .....den Authentificator gekauft .....fertig.


Kaspersky hatte ich weiterhin drauf .....lief noch ......gucke MTV .....Lappi auf dem Schoß.Mir gefällt da in der einen Money Sendung das eine Mädel.Gebe bei Google den Namen ein ...komme auf die Seite von VH1 , blättere da durch ....bing .....Kaspersky schlägt an.Im Popup von der Seite von VH1 ...Werbepopup Fremdanbieter war ein Trojaner....über google gecheckt...in den Virenforen geschaut ...kein Fehlalarm.Kein Einzelfall.Na toll.

Im übrigen haben wir deswegen bei meinem Dorfnachbarn,AntiVir Fan den Rechner gescannt ......AntiVir cleanmeldung ......er machte online bei Symantec einen Virencheck ....3 waren drauf.

Fazitie hier schreiben,AntiVir ist supergut ......kann ich nicht bestätigen.Der findet nicht alles und hat nicht gewarnt beim Popup Trojaner.
Nehm ich also nicht mehr,auch wenn das natürlich keine Garantie ist.
Umsonst muss nicht schlecht sein,aber immer wenn ein Anbieter jeglichen Genres was günstiger als die Konkurrenz anbietet,hat das einen Grund.Bei uns im Gewerbe sind das dann andere Löhne,Subunternehmer etc,bei Virenanbietern werden bestimmte Software Features dann nicht beigelegt oder bestimmte Programmroutinen nicht mehr verwendet,zu verschenken hat keiner was und "ich halte umsonst die Welt von Viren frei" Samariter gibts auch nicht !

Den Leuten zu empfehlen,surft nicht auf unbekannte Seiten oder unsichere Seiten,na ja ......Hallo? Musiksender VH1 ist ja nun nicht gerade ne unbekannte Seite.Aber man ist eben echt nicht mehr sicher,egal auf welcher Seite man rumsurft

Da war noch einer mit der Meinung " ich spiel seit 4 Jahren,nie gehackt worden"
Den Spruch hatte ich bis vor 2 Wochen auch noch gebracht ......aber selber Schuld ...ich hab die Regel "logge Dich nicht auf fremde PCs ein" nicht befolgt.
War eventgeil.

Der Zwischenruf "aha also machen Virenhersteller die Viren" unterschreibe ich nicht.
Da in dieser geldgeilen und geldregierten Welt aber schon viele Sachen ans Licht gekommen sind,Impfstoffe nicht in Serie gegangen weil dann ein Krankheitsbild
verschwunden wäre und der Umsatz damit eliminiert wäre usw usw ....die Wirtschaft steuert die Politik und ihren Profit und ich würd mich nicht wundern,wenn auch da ein Funken Wahrheit dran wäre.Dazu erlebt man einfach zu viele "Zufälle"

Die Gefährdung wird größer und man muß eben mehr aufpassen .....
Schönen Abend !


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. November 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> nur hab ich nicht mehr alle treiber und hab auch keine anung wie ich die bekomm (rechner is 6jahre alt) .... zum neuinstallieren brauch ich aber die treiber da er einen bestimmten will -_- .
> 
> gibts ne möglichkeit den account erstmal sicher zu machen ? bzw. das pw zu ändern und dann lass ich das zocken erstmal bis ich mein neuen rechner hab !?



Also mit Windows 7 brauchste keine Treiber mehr. Zum andern sollteste vieleicht mal nen wenig drauf achten was fürn Müll du runter lädst. Vorallem nicht so Tolle Programme die deine WoW addons automatisch runterladen.
Mit dem PW niergends Speichern sollte ja wohl klar sein.
Wenn ein ACC gehackt wurde ist das imemr eigen verschulden weil man zu un auf merksam war.
Zum andern solltest du nie über links ihrgendwo drauf gehn immer nur selber die seite eingeben. (Vorallem die Blizzard seite)

d[-.-]b


----------



## tschilpi (9. November 2009)

Ansalamun schrieb:


> Na ja.
> Also ich und meine Freundin wurde auch die Acc Daten ausgelesen.
> Das Problem das ich mit drin hing war ganz einfach,ich hatte mich bei ihr eingeloggt wegen dem Halloween Event.
> Sonntag frühs um 5 war dann Schicht im Schacht.Bei ihr zu Hause war der Trojaner drauf,bei mir war clean.
> ...


In der Tat können Trojaner und anderes durch PopUp Werbungen auf den PC gelangen. Dagegen hilft bei Firefox z.B NoScript.
Wer's nicht hat.. schleunigst draufmachen. Sonst.. selber schuld.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. November 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Also mit Windows 7 brauchste keine Treiber mehr.


LOL selten so gelacht. Das könnte man glatt als Signatur nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jabaa (9. November 2009)

hey nix gegen freie software.

avast hingegen ist sogar sehr gut

aber natürlich sind die kostenpflichtigen besser.


und antivir ist der größte mist^^


----------



## mortishelos (9. November 2009)

Nur um mal richtig zu stellen und damit ihr ganzen "PC Experten" endlich mal die klappe haltet.
Free Antivirus kann es derzeit mit jeden kostenpflichtigen Programm aufnehmen unter einer Bedingung.
Nämlich wenn es um darum geht Viren zu erkennen.
Alles andere wird nur sehr spärlich von Avira abgedeckt sollange man sich nicht die Kostenpflichtige Version holt.
Und wenn man nicht ganz auf den Kopf gefallen ist kann man mit ein bisschen suchen schnell Freeware (wie Spybot-SD,....) finden die den Rest abdeckt.

MfG Mortishelos

PSanke Tikume für den Hinweiß aber ich muss leider sagen das ich kein PC Experte bin aber da mein Kreditkarten Konto und meine Bankverbindungen noch nicht missbraucht wurden seit dem ich vor 4 Jahren mit Online-Banking angefangen hab und ich mich bis jetzt auch noch nicht über gehackte accounts beschwären musste geh ich mal davon aus das meine 3 kostenlosen Programme reichen
PS2: Was ist daran falsch zu fragen wenn man solche Meldungen bekommt? Besser als einfach irgend was bestätigen und sich danach zu wundern das sein Account gehackt ist.


----------



## Tikume (10. November 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Nur um mal richtig zu stellen und damit ihr ganzen PC Experten endlich mal die klappe haltet.



Sprach der Experte :>


----------



## schmetti (10. November 2009)

Nimm Microsoft Security Essentials ist gut und Kostenlos


----------



## DreiHaare (10. November 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Wer Antivir oder sonstige Müll Virenschutzprogramme holt,sollte sich nicht wundern,besonders,wenn sie kostenlos sind...
> An deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal das komplette System platt machen,damit der Keylogger verschwindet und dann nen anständiges Virenprogramm,wie Kaspersky,holen.




Schätzelein...wenn du keine Ahnung hast, warum mühst du dich dann hier trotzdem ab?

Antivir ist eben ein Antivirenprogramm und keine Müll-Suite wie beispielsweise Kaspersky, die dich mehrfach am Tag darauf hinweist, welche "gefährlichen" Codes sie jetzt von deinem Rechner fern gehalten hat.
Es gibt hier mehr als genügend Hinweise, wie man sich im Internet verhält...besonders als WoW-Spieler. Wer sich nicht an die geringsten Sicherheitsregeln hält, muss eben mit den Konsequenzen leben.

Isso


----------



## Soiy09 (10. November 2009)

Villeicht solltet ihr Euch alle mal Anti Viren Software kaufen die was kostet, und nicht immer diese FreeWare Produkte.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Villeicht solltet ihr Euch alle mal Anti Viren Software kaufen die was kostet, und nicht immer diese FreeWare Produkte.


Meine rede. Ich bin mit meinem Kaspersky sehr zufrieden, und ich denke mal die 34,99 euro wird sich jeder leisten können, ausser ihr seit zu arm dazu. Wenn ihr zu arm dazu seit: HAHA! Wenns ihr euch leisten könnt: Boah steht auf ihr alten säcke und kaufts euch! 

Cya
Euer Forenbuddha


----------



## Rethelion (10. November 2009)

@TE: Mein Tipp, erstell solche Themen besser im Technikforum; im WoW-Bereich bist du hoffnungslosverloren.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. November 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> hab keine kreditkarte zum sowas zu bezahlen und auf was anderes wie z.B. paysafe oder so hab ich eig. keine lust bzw. versteh das system net so ganz, ich glaub kaum das man per ELV sowas bezahlen kann oder ^^?


LOOOOOOOOOOOL Made my day du gehst einfach in einen laden (grossen wie Media Doof) gehst unter Softwar und da siehst du Tonen weisse Schachteln mit der Aufschrift GDATA,Kaspersky,norten..... und dann nimmst du dir eine Schachtel am besten GDATA gehst zur Kasse und hast dann ein Antivirus gekauft


----------



## Vanitra (10. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine rede. Ich bin mit meinem Kaspersky sehr zufrieden, und ich denke mal die 34,99 euro wird sich jeder leisten können, ausser ihr seit zu arm dazu. Wenn ihr zu arm dazu seit: HAHA! Wenns ihr euch leisten könnt: Boah steht auf ihr alten säcke und kaufts euch!


Totaler Nonsens mein kleiner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die kostenlosen sind genauso "gut" wie die kostenpflichtigen weil sie die gleiche Suchengine und die gleichen Erkennungsroutinen verwenden. Die kostenpflichtigen haben nur Extrafunktionen, die man aber normal nicht braucht. Aber danke das sie auf die Werbung reingefallen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> ... und keine Müll-Suite wie beispielsweise Kaspersky, die dich mehrfach am Tag darauf hinweist, ...


1. ja und ?
2. Hast Du schon mal was von Einstellmöglichkeiten gehört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daß ich Kaspersky benutze, hat nix mit Werbung zu tun.
Und @ über mir, lies Dir auch mal die Antworten hier durch - bevor Du was schreibst!

Denn Kaspersky IS mit AntiVir zu vergleichen, ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen.
Und genau das wurde bereits gepostet.

Imo sind beide auf ihre Art gut - ob nun Freeware oder gekaufte Ware ...
Nur wenn man sich die nicht richtig konfiguriert, sind beide für so Manchen Shice - fakt!


----------



## Vanitra (10. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und @ über mir, lies Dir auch mal die Antworten hier durch - bevor Du was schreibst!
> Denn Kaspersky IS mit AntiVir zu vergleichen, ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen.
> Und genau das wurde bereits gepostet.


Ist es nicht und weißt du warum? Antivir ist eine kostenpflichtige Software genau wie Kasperdingens. Nur davon gibt es auch eine kostenlose Version die viele nutzen. Deswegen kann man es sehr wohl vergleichen.


----------



## Rethelion (10. November 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Totaler Nonsens mein kleiner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist leider falsch. So gut wie jedes AV-Programm hat sein eigenes Engine. 
Nur wenige Firmen nutzen die Engines von anderen Herstellern, z.B. Gdata hat die von Avast und Bitdefender.
Zusätzlich haben viele kostenpfliche Programme wirklich sinnvolle Extrafunktionen, z.B. HIPS, Clouding, Verhaltensbasierte Überwachung, HTTP-Scanner.... das alles fehlt Antivir.
Es schneidet nur deshalb so gut ab, weil in den meisten Tests nur die Erkennungsrate gewertet wird und die ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Aber in Sachen Heuristik kann Antivir nicht mit den anderen mithalten; und unbekannte Bedrohungen kann es schonmal gar nicht aufhalten.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Totaler Nonsens mein kleiner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bin nicht reingefallen, hatte vorher auch Antivira dieses gratisvieh ständig viren druff!


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich bin nicht reingefallen, hatte vorher auch Antivira dieses gratisvieh ständig viren druff!


Sag ich auch immer... z.b. ein verseuchter Rechner
Antivira drauf... druchlafen lassen..... da wird was gefunden und angeblich gelöscht.
dann runter und Kaspersky durchlaufen lassen.... Tja immer noch ein haufen Viren und Trojaner drauf.


----------



## Vanitra (10. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das ist leider falsch. So gut wie jedes AV-Programm hat sein eigenes Engine.


Ich hab das anders gemeint. Antivir Free nutzt die gleiche Engine wie Antivir Premium^^. Und das kostet Geld. Deswegen ist die Behauptung Freie Antivirensoftware wäre schlechter als Bezahlsoftware argumentativ sehr schwach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach nur das die freie Version bei Auslieferung nicht optimal eingestellt ist (zB die Heuristik steht auf dem kleinst möglichen Wert). Leisten kann sie aber das gleiche wenn man mal das Einstellungsmenü bemüht. Schwachpunkt der freien Version ist auch. das sie keine heruntergeladenen EMail-Anhänge prüft. Das ist mit die beste Möglichkeit sich einen Trojaner einzufangen.

Die Kombination von Free Antivir und zB. Outlook/MS Outlook oder aber auch Thunderbird, mit der keine EMail Anhänge gescannt werden und die Verwendung der Windowsfirewall, die eigentlich nichts mit Firewall zu tun hat und eher "offenes Fenster" genannt werden sollte, diese Kombination findet man oft und damit ist man schon ein potenzielles Opfer. Sobald man aber die Bezahlversion von Antivir oder eine andere Bezahlversion nutzt wie die von Kasper und dazu auch noch eine richtige Firewall installiert, wird es besser.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich bin nicht reingefallen, hatte vorher auch Antivira dieses gratisvieh ständig viren druff!


Die Werbung sagt aus "Bezahl ist besser als Frei" Was nicht stimmt.^^ Es liegt immer am Nutzer wie er mit der Software umgeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Sag ich auch immer... z.b. ein verseuchter Rechner
> Antivira drauf... druchlagen lassen..... da wird was gefunden und angeblich gelöscht.
> dann runter und Kaspersky durchlaufen lassen.... Tja immer noch ein haufen Viren und Trojaner drauf.


Ganz tolles Beispiel. Antivir nie aktualisiert und dann erwarten da es etwas erkennt. Da ist es klar das ein neu installiertes Kapser etwas findet da es ja die aktuellen VDF Files saugt vor dem Scan.


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Ganz tolles Beispiel. Antivir nie aktualisiert und dann erwarten da es etwas erkennt. Da ist es klar das ein neu installiertes Kapser etwas findet da es ja die aktuellen VDF Files saugt vor dem Scan.


LOL Flame on? Wenn man es nicht kann sollte man es seinlassen. 
Wer so blöd ist und das so macht wie du es beschreibst dem ist auch nicht zuhelfen.


----------



## Vanitra (10. November 2009)

Es gibt auch genügend die installieren sich Antivirensoftware ernst nach dem sie einen Virus auf dem Rechner haben und erwarten dann das die Software Wunder vollbringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2009)

Ja die gehören dann auch gehackt.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (10. November 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> und die Verwendung der Windowsfirewall, die eigentlich nichts mit Firewall zu tun hat und eher "offenes Fenster" genannt werden sollte, diese Kombination findet man oft und damit ist man schon ein potenzielles Opfer. Sobald man aber die Bezahlversion von Antivir oder eine andere Bezahlversion nutzt wie die von Kasper und dazu auch noch eine richtige Firewall installiert, wird es besser.


Kannst du diese Behauptungen zur Windows Firewall technisch belegen? (Die User sind mit einer Windowsfirewall ausreichend gut bedient)

Was ist denn eine richtige Firewall?


----------



## Klos1 (10. November 2009)

Bloody016 schrieb:


> Antivir ? omg besorg dir Kaspersksy oder NOD32 sind die besten Antiviren Programme und speicher keine Passwörter auf dein PC
> nicht in textdatein nicht im firefox nirgendwo wenn du sie dir nicht merken kannst schreib sie auf ^^
> 
> MfG



Wenn du glaubst, daß Kaspersky jeden Keylogger findet, dann täuscht du dich da ganz gewaltig.


----------



## Huntergottheit (10. November 2009)

man sollte 1 richtig konfiguriertes avira antivir free benutzen und den firefox browser meiner meinung,das reicht.belegt in monatlichen tests immer einen der ersten plätze bei der virenabwehr. zuviel bremst nur aus. hatte in 6 jahren keine ernsten schäden.


----------



## Shefanix (10. November 2009)

So sicher wie alle immer denken ist der Firefox garnicht. Er ist sogar der Browser mit den meisten Sicherheitslücken. Und allgemein bei den Programmen, auf Platz 1 der unsichersten. Opera ist der sicherste Browser im Moment.

Firefox: 82
Safari: 51
Internet Explorer: 36
Chrome: 33
Opera: 13

Das sind jeweiles die Anzahl der Sicherheitslücken. Nur ne kleine Randinfo.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. November 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Kannst du diese Behauptungen zur Windows Firewall technisch belegen? (Die User sind mit einer Windowsfirewall ausreichend gut bedient)
> 
> Was ist denn eine richtige Firewall?


Weil die Windowsfirewall nur eine Richtung der Daten blockt.

Bei einer vollwertigen Firewall würde MS sicher wieder Probleme mit den Behörden bekommen, so wie es mit dem Mediaplayer schon mal war.



Shefanix schrieb:


> So sicher wie alle immer denken ist der Firefox garnicht. Er ist sogar der Browser mit den meisten Sicherheitslücken. Und allgemein bei den Programmen, auf Platz 1 der unsichersten. Opera ist der sicherste Browser im Moment.
> 
> Firefox: 82
> Safari: 51
> ...


Das liegt auch an der Reihenfolge der Beliebtheit. Opera ist nur scheinbar sicherer, weil es die wenigsten nutzen. Die Hacker konzentieren sich immer auf die beliebtesten Browser. Früher war es der IE jetzt ist es eben Firefox. Eine genaue Anzahl von Fehlern anzugeben, die ein Browser hat, ist nicht seriös. Denn würde man sie alle kennen, könnte man die Sicherheitslücken auch stopfen. In Wirklichkeit hat der Firefox-Browser vielleicht sogar 200 Sicherheitslücken und der Opera-Browser eventuell auch. Die müssen halt nur noch gefunden werden.


----------



## Klos1 (10. November 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Weil die Windowsfirewall nur eine Richtung der Daten blockt.



Ab Vista kannst du mit der Windows-Firewall auch ohne Probleme ausgehenden Traffic für bestimmte Programme komplett untersagen.
Lässt sich bei den erweiterten Firewall-Optionen konfigurieren.


----------



## Kyragan (10. November 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Weil die Windowsfirewall nur eine Richtung der Daten blockt.
> 
> Bei einer vollwertigen Firewall würde MS sicher wieder Probleme mit den Behörden bekommen, so wie es mit dem Mediaplayer schon mal war.
> 
> ...


That's the point.
Im Grunde das gleiche wie Windows XYZ vs. Mac OS X.
Der Mac ist gefühlt sicherer, was aber am Ende nur daran liegt dass bei 95% Marktanteil von Windows der Effekt wenn man ne Lücke findet einfach größer ist. Das gleiche trifft eben auf Browser zu. Im Grunde auf jede Software über die Angriffe aus dem Netz möglich sind.


----------



## Xerivor (10. November 2009)

Das Problem bei IE ist das Microsoft Sicherheitslücken verschweigt... solang die Hacker sie nicht nutzen auch macht ActiveX große Sicherheitsprobleme solang nicht ausgeschaltet..

Firefox hat mit abstand die größten Sicherheitslücken von der Anzahl aber Mozilla geht offen mit den Lücken um und versucht sie zuflicken... Eig. surft man nie sicher sei den man nutzt Mac da gibt e snur 3 Viren die weitverbreitet sind meines wissen..s und die werden sogar durch Safari schon geblockt bzw. versucht der Browser sie zu blocken..

Und wer sagt lolollolrofl du nutzt Free Antivir lolol was bist du für einer .. sag ich nur für ein kostenloses AV ist es wohl die beste Lösung weil es mit den kostenpflichten mithalten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. Ich nutze selbst Antivir und habe keine Probleme es tut seinen Dienst... Früher war ich von Norton schlimmeres gewöhnt ( was jetzt ja auch besser sein soll...)


----------



## Ogil (10. November 2009)

Der grosse Vorteil von Firefox ist ja, dass man mit Addons wie NoScript und ABP ne Menge Nervensaegen aussperren kann.

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, dass fuer den Privatgebrauch ein kostenloser Virenscanner ausreicht. Ob das nun AntiVir oder AVG oder sonstwas ist, ist eigentlich egal. Perfekt ist kein Virenscanner - manche jammern halt gern mal bissl zu viel rum (z.B. AntiVir), aber lieber das als garnicht. Die kostenpflichtigen Antiviren-Loesungen sind ja im Normalfall ganze Sicherheitspacks - mit zum Teil nervigen Funktionen, die viele ohnehin abstellen werden.


----------



## Flennic (10. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ab Vista kannst du mit der Windows-Firewall auch ohne Probleme ausgehenden Traffic für bestimmte Programme komplett untersagen.
> Lässt sich bei den erweiterten Firewall-Optionen konfigurieren.



Kann man auch ohne Probleme einstellen, dass der Media Player nicht nach Hause telefonieren darf?
Ich denke nicht.

Ich persönlich halte von der Windows-Firewall nichts.


----------



## Kyragan (10. November 2009)

Der aktuelle Mediaplayer der mit Windows7 mitgeliefert wird hat so ne Option tatsächlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. November 2009)

Andere Frage: Wer benutzt den Player überhaupt? Ich mein ja nur. Ich benutze für Musik entweder Songbird oder Winamp und für Filme halt VLC. Was will ich mit WMP? ^^


----------



## Kyragan (10. November 2009)

Unterschätz den neuen nicht. Ich nutz für Musik auch großteils WinAmp, aber der MP hat mittlerweile schon ne Menge Codecs mitgeliefert und muss sich vor VLC nicht mehr verstecken.
Das ist mein Ernst. Bis auf einige wenige Flashvideos hat der MP bisher alles einwandfrei wiedergegeben. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die Dateien unbeschädigt sind, aber ob das Ding sich abschaltet und ne Meldung ausspuckt oder ob der mit etlichen Bildfehlern das Video weiter anzeigt und dabei 50% meiner CPU frisst, was sich nur beenden lässt in dem ich den Prozess übern Taskmanager beendet, ist mir nicht mehr ganz egal. Da zieh ich den MP vor.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. November 2009)

ich benutze den WMP für was Winamp drauf laden wenn es schon Programme drauf hat? für was VLC wenn der neue WMP alles ab spielen kann?


----------



## Shefanix (10. November 2009)

Hmm, der neue kann was? Ich hab den garnicht erst ausgetestet. Einfach direkt Winamp und VLC drauf gepackt. 



> ... aber ob das Ding sich abschaltet und ne Meldung ausspuckt oder ob der mit etlichen Bildfehlern das Video weiter anzeigt und dabei 50% meiner CPU frisst, was sich nur beenden lässt in dem ich den Prozess übern Taskmanager beendet, ist mir nicht mehr ganz egal.



Auf VLC oder WMP bezogen? ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (10. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Wer benutzt den Player überhaupt? Ich mein ja nur. Ich benutze für Musik entweder Songbird oder Winamp und für Filme halt VLC. Was will ich mit WMP? ^^


Keine Ahnung wie WinAmp heute ist aber ab V 5 habe ich den nicht mehr genutzt weil er ein ziemlicher Resourcenfresser geworden war. VLC nutze ich einfach für alles sowohl Musik und auch Filme. Auch das Klangbild ist einfach ohne großartig was einzustellen schon sehr gut. Der WMP 12 von Win 7 ist aber auch recht gut.


Senyra schrieb:


> Kann man auch ohne Probleme einstellen, dass der Media Player nicht nach Hause telefonieren darf?
> Ich denke nicht.


Das konnte man praktisch schon immer in den Einstellungen alles deaktivieren.


----------



## Kyragan (10. November 2009)

Wenn ich ein fehlerhaftes Video hab, soll im Netz ja mal vorkommen.
Dann spielt der WMP es bis zu der Stelle ab, die beschädigt ist und bringt dann ne Fehlermeldung. Oder er startet es gar nicht und bringt die Meldung.
Der VLC versucht über die korrupte Stelle hinweg abzuspielen. Die Folge sind krasseste Bildfehler und teilweise Soundfehler. Dazu kommt, dass das bei meiner CPU (Core 2 Duo, E8300@2,8GHz) ca. 50% CPU-Last frisst. Wenn ich dann den VLC beende, ist er auch beendet. Zumindest optisch. Ist mir aufgefallen,als ich danach n Game zocken wollt und das Ding krass geruckelt hat.
Task-Manager: vlc.exe 45-55% CPU. OK. Prozess beendet, alles wieder sauber.
Wie gesagt, bevor ich mir den Stress mach, nehm ich lieber WMP. Am Video ändert sich daran nix, genießbar ists eh nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (10. November 2009)

Senyra schrieb:


> Kann man auch ohne Probleme einstellen, dass der Media Player nicht nach Hause telefonieren darf?
> Ich denke nicht.
> 
> Ich persönlich halte von der Windows-Firewall nichts.



Doch, daß soll angeblich auch gehen. Probiert habe ich es noch nicht, weil es mich schlicht nicht interessiert. Aber du kannst es ja versuchen, wenn es dich so dermaßen stört.


----------



## Shefanix (10. November 2009)

Das Winamp so viele Resourcen frisst ist mir garnicht bewusst °_°

Aber das Problem mit der 50% CPU-Auslastung hatte ich irgendwie noch nie um ehrlich zu sein. Bei mir lief bislang eigentlich alles.

WMP hab ich grad mal gestartet, klick ich dort auf Bilder kackt mir das Ding erstmal ab. Ich glaub 4,5k Bilder in einem Ordner waren einfach zu viel. Werd mal schauen ob ich mit dem zurecht komme, wenn er mich überzeugt bleib ich bei WMP.

Und noch was: Kann man Playlisten von Winamp im WMP öffnen? Oder wo werden die überhaupt gespeichert?


Edit: .mkv Videos spielt er nicht ab, das ist schonmal schlecht für mich. Ich hab nur Videos im .mkv Format :/


----------



## Animalm4st3r (11. November 2009)

.mkv ist auch nicht so gängig mehr so in der Anime sektion der VLC kann das aber wieder geben^^ und mit VLC hatte ich noch nie probleme ich lass den sogar defekte avis reparieren und dann laufen die^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (11. November 2009)

Bloody016 schrieb:


> Antivir ? omg besorg dir Kaspersksy oder NOD32 sind die besten Antiviren Programme und speicher keine Passwörter auf dein PC
> nicht in textdatein nicht im firefox nirgendwo wenn du sie dir nicht merken kannst schreib sie auf ^^
> 
> MfG



Antivir ist 1000x besser als Kaspersky. Kaspersky nimmt sehr viel Performance und erkennt nicht wriklich Trojaner und manche Viren. Zumindest war es bei mir immer so seit dem ich  auf Antivir umgesattelt bin hab ich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Shefanix (11. November 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> .mkv ist auch nicht so gängig mehr so in der Anime sektion der VLC kann das aber wieder geben^^ und mit VLC hatte ich noch nie probleme ich lass den sogar defekte avis reparieren und dann laufen die^^



.mkv Dateien sind sogar ziemlich gängig. Weil alle 720p Folgen die ich mir runterlade lade sind immer .mkv.


----------



## Rethelion (11. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Antivir ist 1000x besser als Kaspersky. Kaspersky nimmt sehr viel Performance und erkennt nicht wriklich Trojaner und manche Viren. Zumindest war es bei mir immer so seit dem ich  auf Antivir umgesattelt bin hab ich keine Probleme mehr.



So groß ist der Leistungsverlust durch Kaspersky auch nicht, liegt ungefähr im Mittelfeld ab; im letzten Test von AV-Comparatives schnitt es übrigens besser als Antivir ab.

Und in Sachen Erkennung kann sich Antivir da eigentlich auch nur verstecken, ohne Hips, Proaktiven Schutz und solche Sachen dürfte man es eigentlich nicht einmal mit Kaspersky vergleichen^^
Und ich behaupte, dass ein Trojaner von Kaspersky eher bemerkt wird als von Antivir, selbst wenn er noch unbekannt ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Antivir ist 1000x besser als Kaspersky. Kaspersky nimmt sehr viel Performance und erkennt nicht wriklich Trojaner und manche Viren. Zumindest war es bei mir immer so seit dem ich  auf Antivir umgesattelt bin hab ich keine Probleme mehr.


Made my day ne echt ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen!!!!


----------



## Xerivor (11. November 2009)

Die Zeiten sind vorbei das Norton etc. als Ressourcenfresser unterwegs sind... DAS WAR EINMAL..
Und wie oft muss man es noch sagen Antivir ist nicht das none plus ultra für ein Kostenloses Antiviren Programm wird es wohl die beste Lösung sein weil es mit den Kostenpflichtigen mithalten kann.. Aber mit Kaspersky oder Norton wirst du wohl etwas mehr schutz haben weil es eine Komplett Lösung ist die mehrere Bereiche abdeckt .. man kann Norton/Kaspersky nicht mit Antivir vergleichen... von den Ressourcen her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Antivir ist 1000x besser als Kaspersky. Kaspersky nimmt sehr viel Performance und erkennt nicht wriklich Trojaner und manche Viren. Zumindest war es bei mir immer so seit dem ich  auf Antivir umgesattelt bin hab ich keine Probleme mehr.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kann ich dann doch gerade noch akzeptieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab seit 2 Jahren Kaspersky und seitdem absolut keine Virenprobleme gehabt.
Wenn man kein Geld ausgeben will ist Avira natürlich besser als gar nichts, aber ich finde die 30 Euro im Jahr sollte einem der möglicherweise ersparte Ärger wert sein.


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/sign also 30 Euro im Jahr für nen besseren Schutz ist nicht wirklich viel und das Kaspersky viel leistung zieht wär mir neu, seit dem ich es hab hat ich nie Probleme, mit Avira schon, das hat bei jeder kleinigkeit rumgemeckert.


----------



## Xerivor (11. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :O kA ob das der richtige Prozess ist ...^^


----------



## Flennic (11. November 2009)

Zum Media Player:

Mit meinem XP konnte ich nicht einstellen, dass er nicht nach Hause funken soll. Alleine das er, sobald man ihn öffnet ins Internet will, passt mir garnicht.
Wie das bei Windows 7 ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
Mir ging aber aber eher ums Grundprinzip, dass Microsoft generell sehr gerne Informatioen sammelt. Der Media Player ist sicher nur eines von vielen Möglichkeiten dazu, von Seiten Microsofts.

Als Player an sich mag er ja vielleicht garnicht so schlecht sein, aber dieses Defizit schreckt mich fürchterlich vor ihm ab.
Alleine dafür, dass er alle 5 Sekunden den Ordner "C:\Programme\windows media player" neu herstellt, gehört er geschlagen...
Unter Windows kann man ihn nichtmal auf normalen Wege löschen.

Wenn man unter Windows Vista / 7 einstellt, dass der Mediaplayer nicht senden darf, tut er das dann wirklich, oder wird da nur eine Illusion erzeugt?



Klos schrieb:


> Doch, daß soll angeblich auch gehen. Probiert habe ich es noch nicht, weil es mich schlicht nicht interessiert. Aber du kannst es ja versuchen, wenn es dich so dermaßen stört.



Ja es stört mich so sehr, dass ich ihn nicht benutze =)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. November 2009)

Ich finde das lächerlich, wer einen modernen PC hat wird kein unterschied merken, ob er nun Antivir hat was weniger Schützt hat = weniger Ressource frisst, oder Kaspersky GDATA etc... hat der mehr Schutz bietet, und da für bisschen mehr Ressourcen frisst.


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

Mehr Schutz = mehr Ressourcen verbruch

weinger schutz = weniger Ressourcen verbrauch

ist logisch oder

Aber lieber mehrSchutz und mehr Ressourcen verbrauch.


----------



## Kyragan (11. November 2009)

Warum hier über Ressourcenverbrauch diskutiert wird ist mirn Rätsel.
Das Thema mag zu Pentium III Zeiten aktuell gewesen sein, aber heutzutage ists doch sowas von egal...


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

ich finde dieser ganzen "Welches AntiVirenProggi hat den größten" ist recht... nja, unsicher könnt man sagen.
Es kommt nicht darauf an, alte, bekannte Viren zu finden - das sollte vorrausgesetzt sein, sondern neue zu erkennen und zu Blocken/whatever.

In vielen tests werden die PCs einfach mit bekannten Viren beschmissen... eig voll sinnlos ^.-
Ich denke man sollte selbst erfahrungen sammeln. Ich habe ne Lizenz für AntiVir-Pro geschenkt bekommen und bin eig recht zufrieden. Hatte nie Viren/Trojaner/whatever auf meinem PC.
Aber dazu kommt sicherlich auch der Grad der Kenntnis in dieser Thematik.
Ich glaube gar auch fast ganz ohne Virenscanner auszukommen.

Nira ^.-


----------



## Rethelion (11. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> In vielen tests werden die PCs einfach mit bekannten Viren beschmissen... eig voll sinnlos ^.-



Meine Rede, ein reiner Erkennungstest ist meiner Meinung nach auch sinnlos.

Leider gibt es wenig Tests bei denen der Proaktive Schutz oder HIPS getestet wird; stells mir aber auch schwer vor unbekannte Bedrohungen für die Tests zu finden, die wären dann ja nicht mehr unbekannt,oder?^^


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

jap, die müssen selbst geschrieben werden und da steckt das problem:
Mangelndes wissen, nicht die mittel und kein Geld sowie ungenügend Zeit, um sowas durchzuführen (für ein Magazin - firmen werden sowas kaum machen)


----------



## Palatschinkn (12. November 2009)

pff alles Kaspersky Fanboys hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (12. November 2009)

Warum soll man eigentlich keine 2 Antivirusprogramme parallel laufen lassen?
Hab mal gehört, das die sich gegenseitig "beißen" würden. 
Wäre doch aber eine feine Sache, da man damit die Lücken des anderen evtl. besser füllen könnte.


----------



## Rethelion (12. November 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Warum soll man eigentlich keine 2 Antivirusprogramme parallel laufen lassen?
> Hab mal gehört, das die sich gegenseitig "beißen" würden.
> Wäre doch aber eine feine Sache, da man damit die Lücken des anderen evtl. besser füllen könnte.



Naja man kann das schon machen, kostet halt nur ziemlich viel Leistung wenn 2 Virenscanner gleichzeitig laufen. Und dann kann es passieren, dass sich die beiden AV nicht miteinander vertragen, Fehlermeldungen produzieren, evtl das jeweils andere Programm als Virus erkennen, usw.
Was man machen kann ist ein On-Access-AV zu installieren und dazu mehrere On-Demand, welche man einmal die Woche/Monat startet und da den PC durchsuchen lässt. Das kostet relativ wenig Leistung und es werden mehr Schadprogramme erkannt; bringt halt nur nichts wenn man eine Infektion verhindern oder Malware gar nicht aufs System kommen lassen will.
Gleichzeitig mit dem AV könnte man aber auch noch ergänzende Software wie Threatfire oder Prevx laufen lassen. Das sind keine reinen Antivirenprogramme und brauchen nicht ganz so viel Leistung; diesind eigentlich nur als Proaktiver Schutz gedacht; und überwachen das Verhalten von Programmen.


----------

